
Ask HN: How will Apple change their Face Recognition to accommodate for masks? - kkotak
Considering masks are here for the foreseeable future, I find myself typing in the passcode when outside.
======
mtmail
Sounds like a good enough alternative to me given the circumstances. iPhone SE
has fingerprint option.

~~~
jareds
I'm totally blind and have a second hand iphone 10. Face ID works well enough
but isn't as nice as touch id. I'm trying to convince my self that I really do
need an iPhone SE especially if were wearing masks when I'm back in the
office.

